# Do I need ORV permits for ice fishing?



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all, 

I didn't go up north this year so I didn't get my ORV stickers do I need them to take my ATV on the ice for fishing? 

The second question is if I buy them online does the receipt count intel I get the real ones? 

Thanks


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes, you need a sticker unless on a private lake. I don't know but think you'd be ok as long as you have the receipt on you.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

I thought I had to have them. I saw some where that you didn't need registration and permits if you where on a snowmobile for ice fishing. 
I guess I'll order them and see what happens.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bowfising14ft said:


> I thought I had to have them. I saw some where that you didn't need registration and permits if you where on a snowmobile for ice fishing.
> I guess I'll order them and see what happens.


A few years ago a DNR officer checked my fishing license and walked to the back of my 4wheeler to check the ORV sticker so I've bought one every year since. Better to be safe than sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Bowfising14ft said:


> I thought I had to have them. I saw some where that you didn't need registration and permits if you where on a snowmobile for ice fishing.
> I guess I'll order them and see what happens.


Snowmobiles need to be registered but no trail permit for ice fishing. Orvs like quads and side by sides need orv stickers for ice fishing.

Snowmobile regs were written long before quads came about. When regulations for quads were written they included the need of orv stickers for ice fishing. They never revised snowmobiles to require trail permits. Snowmobiles do however need registrations every 3 yrs.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Bowfising14ft said:


> I thought I had to have them. I saw some where that you didn't need registration and permits if you where on a snowmobile for ice fishing.
> I guess I'll order them and see what happens.


You can pick one up anywhere licenses are sold, your receipt may not get you out of a ticket. You won't need to buy the extra $10 trail sticker only the ORV tag.


----------



## Walleye5-0 (Feb 15, 2019)

jjlrrw said:


> You can pick one up anywhere licenses are sold, your receipt may not get you out of a ticket. You won't need to buy the extra $10 trail sticker only the ORV tag.


A receipt is not good enough as you could carry a receipt on one quad and put the sticker on another quad. Not saying it happens all the time but it has happened. Go to a retailer and get it and you won’t have any problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvster (Sep 23, 2018)

Designated ORV trails (for vehicles 50" in width or less)Designated ORV routes passable by conventional 2-wheel drive passenger vehicleDesignated ORV routes not passable by conventional 2-wheel drive passenger vehicle and scramble areasFrozen surface of public watersStreet-licensed ORVbothneitherbothneitherRegular ORV (not street-licensed)bothbothbothORV LicenseStreet-licensed motorcyclebothneitherbothneitherOff-road motorcycle (not street licensed)bothbothbothORV LicenseOff-road, street-licensed motorcyclebothneitherbothneitherStreet-licensed truck or passenger vehiclenot permissibleneitherbothneither


----------



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm not a fan of going to the big box store to get ORV stuff they can't ever figure out how to use the computer. I would be curious on how they would handle you just having a receipt because it says on it that it take 7-14 days to get the sticker. I would think they would give you a 7 day grace period. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Walleye5-0 (Feb 15, 2019)

Bowfising14ft said:


> I'm not a fan of going to the big box store to get ORV stuff they can't ever figure out how to use the computer. I would be curious on how they would handle you just having a receipt because it says on it that it take 7-14 days to get the sticker. I would think they would give you a 7 day grace period. Thanks for the info.


It is not sufficient to just have a receipt. Just the same as buying your deer kill tag online, a receipt in your hand does not allow you to go hunt deer as you do not possess a kill tag on your person. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Walleye5-0 said:


> It is not sufficient to just have a receipt. Just the same as buying your deer kill tag online, a receipt in your hand does not allow you to go hunt deer as you do not possess a kill tag on your person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This year the dnr acrually put out a notice to allow you to make your own deer tag without buying a license if needed. You could purchase the license at a later date. Their systems were down on nov 14 for a good portion of the day. The state also accepted receipts for car and boat registrations this year because of covid. I would have a hard time believing they wouldnt accept the same forgiveness for an orv.

When you buy a federal duckstamp online it says the receipt is sufficient until it comes in the mail. I have carried a receipt for 30 days before.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I recall someone claiming they got a ticket for parking their street legal truck on the ice with no ORV sticker?


----------



## Walleye5-0 (Feb 15, 2019)

DirtySteve said:


> This year the dnr acrually put out a notice to allow you to make your own deer tag without buying a license if needed. You could purchase the license at a later date. Their systems were down on nov 14 for a good portion of the day. The state also accepted receipts for car and boat registrations this year because of covid. I would have a hard time believing they wouldnt accept the same forgiveness for an orv.
> 
> When you buy a federal duckstamp online it says the receipt is sufficient until it comes in the mail. I have carried a receipt for 30 days before.


I understand the last minute change on Nov 14 due to unforeseen circumstances. I am also aware that the duck stamp comes with a receipt and it also has an expiration date. You can receive a ticket after the expiration date for not having the physical stamp. 

ORV stickers can not be traced back to an individual ORV like a license plate “sticker” can be traced back to a particular license plate. Many warnings are given when a watercraft or vehicle registration does now have the proper “sticker”. You may get pulled over and asked why, but after checking the plate or the MC number, it will show that it has a current registration. That is why they are required to be placed permanently on the ORV and that is also why if you try to remove it, it will tear away a VOID symbol. This prevents swapping on multiple machines. 

If ORVs were registered like snowmobiles it would be a different story. They have registration numbers, but even then, a “snow” sticker, like a “Trail” sticker would need to be tied to the registration. 

Do you know that you can receive a ticket for having your “plate” registered but not displaying the correct sticker whether it is a watercraft or vehicle? People like to share stickers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Walleye5-0 said:


> I understand the last minute change on Nov 14 due to unforeseen circumstances. I am also aware that the duck stamp comes with a receipt and it also has an expiration date. You can receive a ticket after the expiration date for not having the physical stamp.
> 
> ORV stickers can not be traced back to an individual ORV like a license plate “sticker” can be traced back to a particular license plate. Many warnings are given when a watercraft or vehicle registration does now have the proper “sticker”. You may get pulled over and asked why, but after checking the plate or the MC number, it will show that it has a current registration. That is why they are required to be placed permanently on the ORV and that is also why if you try to remove it, it will tear away a VOID symbol. This prevents swapping on multiple machines.
> 
> ...


Yes i am aware you can be ticketed for not properly displaying your sticker. I have been pulled over many times because my bday is in the winter months when weather is typically wet and nasty. I often get my tabs and never put them on waitinf for better weather to do it. Not once have i been ticketed for such an offense. Always been asked to get it taken care of.

I am also aware that because of covid and SOS delays etc.... they have allowed people to drive with no license tabs or boat registrations this past year. The state has allowed you to continue to use if you print your receipt showing you paid.


----------

